

Sympathy for Students in Beginning Programming Classes - malloc47
http://prog21.dadgum.com/165.html

======
sonabinu
I have to say, having a good learning material is essential to becoming a good
programmer. I learnt to program before everyone had internet connection, and
the first programming class I took was so bad, it took me close to 10 years to
go back to trying my hand at programming again. The second time round I was
very fortunate to have the great resources that the internet provides.

------
hawkw
I'm not entirely sure how I feel about the educational philosophies espoused
here. As a musician, I've learned firsthand the dangers of learning incorrect
ways of doing things. I feel like it's a lot easier to learn something new
than to unlearn a wrong way of doing things. Just my 0.02c.

